# Windows 6.5 Alarms



## maerisk (Nov 15, 2012)

hi 
i am using windows 6.5 mobile, is there any way through registry or any other way i can increase alarm alerts, coz it comes with default 3 alerts

thx in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a look here alarm freeware downloads for Windows Mobile Phone. never used the site but you could google the name of any you find and see if you get the original makers site


----------

